# Foreman 450 u-joint??



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive been hearing that the foreman's rear u-joint doesn't like a bracket lift because of the angle. so is there any way to help the angle besides taking the lift off?? also what are the signs of it going out? i have a slight squeak from reverse to drive or drive to reverse


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of grease? I dunno... Probably not much you can do.


----------



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

you can buy a turner u joint from turnercycles.com


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my buddies replaces them with a bush hog u-joint. Havent seen one break yet.


----------

